

The Secret of Open-Source Project Success - kungfudoi
http://blogs.cioinsight.com/research_central/content001/open_source/the_secret_of_open_source_project_success.html

======
lunchbox
Here's another good one, from InformationWeek:
[http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml...](http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=197002953)

